# LPG machines



## Macray (Nov 2, 2015)

Has anyone used LPG machine and if so what's there verdict of them.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Aren't they just for people operating commercial coffee carts/vans? Anyone using a machine indoors would plug it in to the mains (single phase for most domestic setups and 3 phase for big multi-group machines in a café). Only on a cart do you need to find alternative power sources.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im taking a guess here but their location is stated as being Grand Union Canal.

I recon they could live on a boat, hence the alternative power source being considered


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah the wonders of tapatalk! I don't see location info on tapatalk. You're probably right!


----------

